# .com domain



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just bought a domain from godaddy.com but I don't know how to get my website started, can anyone please point me to the right direction?

Thank you for your time


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://help.godaddy.com/article/3006


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://help.godaddy.com/article/3006



Thanks


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2011)

Did you buy just a domain or hosting also? I can host people till april 19th of 2012 so if you want hosting I can give it to you for free until then. Pm me if you want it.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Aug 1, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> Did you buy just a domain or hosting also? I can host people till april 19th of 2012 so if you want hosting I can give it to you for free until then. Pm me if you want it.



I just bought the domain but did not know about Hosting... Trying to gather information about Hosting but I would most definitely appreciate that


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2011)

pm me your details and i'll set you up.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 1, 2011)

Does godaddy require you to host on their servers if you register through them.  I seem to recall someone saying that used to be true.  Don't know if it still is.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 1, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Does godaddy require you to host on their servers if you register through them.  I seem to recall someone saying that used to be true.  Don't know if it still is.



I had a godaddy domain a few years back and I hosted my site on a different server. Might have changed since then though.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 1, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Does godaddy require you to host on their servers if you register through them.  I seem to recall someone saying that used to be true.  Don't know if it still is.



No. I have several domains @ godaddy and I host with hostgator.

Godaddy webhosting sucks balls. I can't stand their panels. I had to make a website for someone with godaddy and I pulled my hair out trying to get wordpress installed and moved over from hostgator.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 1, 2011)

Can I ask why you bought the domain name? Cause clearly you know nothing about what your doing if you didnt even buy a hosting plan..

Not being a an ass, just saving you from wasting money.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 2, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Can I ask why you bought the domain name? Cause clearly you know nothing about what your doing if you didnt even buy a hosting plan..
> 
> Not being a an ass, just saving you from wasting money.



Possibly setting up a family web site?


----------



## TIGR (Aug 2, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> No. I have several domains @ godaddy and I host with hostgator.
> 
> Godaddy webhosting sucks balls. I can't stand their panels. I had to make a website for someone with godaddy and I pulled my hair out trying to get wordpress installed and moved over from hostgator.



Nice of you to help this fella out with hosting, freaksavior. Thanks given. I'm not a fan of GoDaddy's hosting either. I do have a couple domains registered through GoDaddy, forwarded to external hosting. My sites are all hosted at ICDSoft, which I've been with for eight years. I have tried around a dozen hosts and ICDSoft is the one I've stuck with, the one that has left me most satisfied overall, based largely on customer service/support (via 24/7 SureSupport—my twenty or so support tickets have always been answered within ten minutes), functionality, and reliability. The cost per hosting specs don't look as good "on paper" as hosting from some companies out there but I feel the value is exceptional.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2011)

TIGR said:


> Nice of you to help this fella out with hosting, freaksavior. Thanks given. I'm not a fan of GoDaddy's hosting either. I do have a couple domains registered through GoDaddy, forwarded to external hosting. My sites are all hosted at ICDSoft, which I've been with for eight years. I have tried around a dozen hosts and ICDSoft is the one I've stuck with, the one that has left me most satisfied overall, based largely on customer service/support (via 24/7 SureSupport—my twenty or so support tickets have always been answered within ten minutes), functionality, and reliability. The cost per hosting specs don't look as good "on paper" as hosting from some companies out there but I feel the value is exceptional.



There are a lot of good hosts out there! For example, hostgator hosts over 5 million domain names. They use softlayer like techpowerup does and they are 24/7. they do have their idiots like every hosting company but I have been very happy for the year i've had them already. 

But most of the time cheap hosts are fine, just read up on reviews when you finally decides but again I can host anybody who wants it till the end of april basically. Thats when my plan expires and im going to step down to a lower plan after. 

Hostgator doesn't have a contract but i've already pre-paid for it so i'm just going to use it up.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

I've used hostgator for a couple of years, but just for ftp backups, no web site access, so I haven't jumped in.  But they don't hassle me over all the shit I upload (think it's well over 100gig right now) so they're ok by me.

I can host if I choose to and did briefly try some forum software, but I was clueless and it was too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I've used hostgator for a couple of years, but just for ftp backups, no web site access, so I haven't jumped in.  But they don't hassle me over all the shit I upload (think it's well over 100gig right now) so they're ok by me.
> 
> I can host if I choose to and did briefly try some forum software, but I was clueless and it was too much of a pain in the ass.



This seems to have turned into another topic but be careful. They can and will terminate the account if they find out. I used to work for them (horrible company as far as actually working for) but again good hosting.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 2, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> This seems to have turned into another topic but be careful. They can and will terminate the account if they find out. I used to work for them (horrible company as far as actually working for) but again good hosting.



You lost me - why would they terminate me.  I signed up for unlimited bandwidth and unlimited storage.  I just wanted to point out that they seem to live up to their word.  If they tried to terminate me just for living by the terms of our agreement, I would have a serious problem with that - meaning that they too would have a serious problem.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 2, 2011)

twilyth said:


> You lost me - why would they terminate me.  I signed up for unlimited bandwidth and unlimited storage.  I just wanted to point out that they seem to live up to their word.  If they tried to terminate me just for living by the terms of our agreement, I would have a serious problem with that - meaning that they too would have a serious problem.



http://www.hostgator.com/tos/



> Using a shared account as a backup/storage device is not permitted, with the exception of one cPanel backup of the same account. Please do not take backups of your backups.
> Examples of unacceptable material on all Shared and Reseller servers include:
> 
> * Topsites
> ...




Don't worry, i wont' say anything though.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 3, 2011)

freaksavior said:


> http://www.hostgator.com/tos/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what is a shared account?  Meaning I'm not renting my own server?

I rarely read tos's but you make a good point.  I think that is just cya language though since virtually my only acct access is through my backup programs and considering the fact that I've opened trouble tickets where I explained that the problem I had was with my backup software.  Well, at least I know not to bitch at them if they do terminate me.  It's not like there is any shortage of hosting services.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 3, 2011)

twilyth said:


> what is a shared account?  Meaning I'm not renting my own server?
> 
> I rarely read tos's but you make a good point.  I think that is just cya language though since virtually my only acct access is through my backup programs and considering the fact that I've opened trouble tickets where I explained that the problem I had was with my backup software.  Well, at least I know not to bitch at them if they do terminate me.  It's not like there is any shortage of hosting services.



Shared account as in more than one person is on that server. 

So you have i'm guessing the hatchling plan which gives you unlimited bandwidth and storage. So that means there might be 1000 other people on that same server.

Dedicated is just you, VPS is just you, reseller is also like shared you just get a Web host managing tool to let you host others (which is what i have)


----------

